# My Tanganyika Community in Juwel Rio 125



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all

I have a Juwel Rio 125 tank. It is an 80cm by 32 cm tank and has about 110 litres of water.

I've had my Tang tank going for some months now. It is stocked with the following fish:

four Calvus (about 4-5cm each)
One Male Calvus (about 9cm)
Four Cyrprichromis Leptosoma (6-8cm each)
One baby Leptosoma (about 4cm)
One breeding pair Brevis (mature size)
One breeding pair Multis (mature size)
About four Multi fry (from two spawnings)
Two Cuckoo cats (about 8cm each)
One bristlenose (about 8cm)

The tank is heavily stocked with Texas Holey Rock, other limestone, petrified wood, very large shells, assorted medium and small shells, periwinkle shells (for fry), Java fern and anubias.

The Leptosoma, Multis, and Brevis are all spawning. The large male Calvus has paired with my oldest female (who's tiny), but their first spawning failed and I only retrieved moldy eggs from their shell.

The fish are fed about 50% live mosquito larvae and 50% pellet.

I know that this tank is probably overstocked, but it appears to be stable. Their are skirmishes between the Multis and everything else (Multis are incredibly brave). The Calvus barge each other, but never a frayed fin. The dominant male Leptosoma loves to have a standoff with anyone that looks sideways at him, but never a frayed fin. The Brevis barge the Calvus, but never a frayed fin or lip. The bristlenose knows no boundaries and really just wants to cuddle everyone. It's not paradise, but I seriously think these fish only boss each other around cause they might be bored and as said, there's never a frayed fin and NO fish ever resides at the surface (even the Leptosoma like to cruise through the Holey rock when they're not zooming about midwater.

I am using only the original filter, but have a Schego "Optimal" airpump running a large flexi air stone. I change 15L water, vacuum, and clean the filter weekly.

I intend to remove two or three of the Calvus and leave as is (cause I think it's overstocked). However, was wondering if I might then be able to add in a single juli (don't want anymore breeding fish) or perhaps a pair of Electric Yellows?

Also, how do people feel about having say a single male of a species such as an Electric Yellow or Juli in the tank? I thinks its a bit cruel not to pair fish up (or to keep them in a harem etc).

I should add that my tank is heavily stocked with hiding places. When I approach the tank every fish can hide and one can't see any fish at all until they decide to emerge from the rocks or shells.

I would appreciate any comments on whether the tanks overstocked or not.

The major problem I have is that my anubias get thick black algae growing at the edge of the leaves and stalk, as well as thick green algae grown on the leaf. Do I have too much light? Maybe too much nutrients?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I can't even believe you have all those fish breeding in a 31" x 12" tank!!!

When I asked about stocking my 36" x 12" tank, I was advised 2 pair (one calvus, one shellie) and maybe a trio of paracyps if I wanted to really push the envelope.

Actually I would remove the cyps, one shellie species and all but your calvus pair. But if it's working I'd probably have contingency plans for the above and enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

I never intended to have that many fish together. There's a bit of a story to it, but briefly: I initially had two Calvus (a male and a female) and a single breeding pair of Leptosoma. However, during a move the Males of each died. Believe it or not, even as a single breeding pair the Leptosoma male looked brilliant. He would spar with a tinanti I had at the time (I actually think he initiated most of the fighting). Anyway, I purchased three further Calvus in the hope of finding a male for my original female. I also purchased the extra Leptosoma to give the female company. I then purchased the large male Calvus that I have now and within two weeks it had paired up with my original female Calvus and they bred once and are at it again right now. I was going to sell off the other three Calvus, but they are all getting along fine. Each has it's own little territory. Have to say that even when I had only two Calvus each would only patrol a very small territory and not move far from it.

So, that's how I ended up with all the Calvus and Leptosoma.

The shellies, I bought the pair of Multis by choice and they occupy a small territory; I have cordonned off an area at one end of the tank. All their shells (about ten) are located between the glass wall and a large rock. So, they are pretty much protected and can dig all they like. They do chase other fish away, but at the same time are breeding well.

The Brevis were a surprise: I purchased a shell and out popped the breeding pair and their fry. The shell had been out of water for atleast an hour. I got a huge shock when they appeared. I never intended keeping two types of shellies together, but these are getting on fine with the other occupants.

The Brevis are located about two thirds the length of the tank away from the Multis. I have their shells (four) located within a large clam shell. In this way, they have almost a full secure boundary, but above is open. They do occassionally spar with the shellies, but it's always the shellies that initiate it. They are fine now, but if needed I could move them further away.

The Cuckoos and bristlenose are per se, I think every African tank should have them. My fish are either shell breeders or mouthbrooders and so I haven't had problems with the fish eating eggs or fry (that I know of).

I do intend to cut back the number of fish I have, especially because even though they are going very well, it's always interesting to see that these fish do behave very differently when there are more or less other fish around.

Finally, there's no way I'd remove the Cyps. They are compatible with everything else in the tankl and as it's written everywhere, the Cyps calm everyone else down and entice them out of the rocks. If my room is quiet, all my Calvus will be out and usually the only fish I can't see are the catfish.

Maybe things will change when the Calvus grow (aside from the large male, all the others are atleast 5-6cm, except for my original female who doesn't seem to want to grow any further). One point, I think the feedings with live mosquito larvae have allowed my Calvus to grow relatively quickly.


----------



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll try and see if I can post a picture or two of the tank.


----------



## chris1187 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have exactly the same tank - looking forward to the pics as I'm just stocking now (starting with 4 x Juli. Transcriptus - hoping to remove 2 once pairing has occured)

I've been thinking about a group of Cyp. Leptosoma - but all advice so far has directed me away.


----------



## aandfsoccr04 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd love to see a picture of your tank as I plan on doing something similar to this!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

GlennC said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have a Juwel Rio 125 tank. It is an 80cm by 32 cm tank and has about 110 litres of water.
> 
> ...


Seems long term you already know the answer. :wink:


----------



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

I have some sought-of-OK pics now and will post them soon.

My Leptosoma is holding again and my Calvus pair bred again. Unfortuantely, I took the shell out of the tank and placed it in a breeding net, but the female came out of the shell and went wild. I put the shell back intot eh tank and now the female won't go back inside (even though the male's been pushing her towards it). I can't blame her... Anyway, stupid me for doing that. So, I've put the shell back into the breeding net and I've stuck an airline up into the shell and hope that this might cause some airation and current for the eggs. I can't remove the eggs as thay are too far inside. I can see the eggs by placing a strong light behind the shell. This is the Calvus's second breeding; last time I only got some mouldy eggs from the shell.

So, I'm taking advice and will take out three Calvus and two Leptosoma.

What are peoples opinions on what I will have left in there, i.e.:

Breeding pair Multis
Breeding pair Brevis
Breeding pair Calvus
Breeding pair Leptosoma
Two Cuckoos
Bristlenose

Is it still too many fish?

I know I should not have the Leptosoma just as a pair, but this did work well for me before; the male seems to get his kicks by sparring with anything that will participate and still manages to show great colouration.

Cheers


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I do not think I would take anything out on my advice if the stocking was working for me.
In theory your fishes territory requirements were greater than your tank size I think but if it works well for you perhaps you just have that touch that some folk seem to have of getting things to work that for guys like me fail. :thumb:
But the stocking sounds far more reasonable, to even me now. :thumb:
Long term you may want to remove more if you want lots of young (esp the cats) but I would see how it goes.


----------



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, last weekend I went away and came back to find that I can't find my multi fry. So, perhaps the catfish or bristlenose or Calvus have eaten them. I actually wonder if the Multies haven't eaten them themselves only because the fry were very well protected in that they were residing in a small hollow with at least two levels of shells to protect them. The other fish couldn't physically get to them unless the fry swam out. Obviously Calvus could suck them out, but the Multis wouldn't have let the Calvus get close enough for this to happen. Since the Multis have recently excavated beneath a large rock, I'm hoping they have hidden the fry away.

I have let my three Brevis fry (now between 1/2-3/4 inch long) out of their breeding net and into the tank as they are becoming extremely aggressive towards each other. When I did release them the largest Brevis fry began hassling the Multis!

After reading all the info on this forum about Leptosoma, I am feeling guilty about having kept a group in this size tank. I will go back to a single pair, which of course is also far far from ideal, and if the male harasses the female too much I'll get rid of them altogether. Wish I still had my original pair as they lived and bred together very well in this tank. Also, I bought them in Melbourne and can't seem to find as good a quality (in my opinion) in Sydney. My male mpulungu at that time had a long upturned snout and brilliant colour.


----------



## GlennC (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a photo of my tank:










It gives you some idea about the layout of the tank.

I have more photos, but they are too large to upload at aceforums. I will be looking at adding better photos soon.

Cheers
Glenn[/url]


----------



## rrich741 (Apr 18, 2008)

for some reason i cannot see the photo.


----------

